# We're Home With A 2010 230rs From Holmans



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

We'll, it's home now.







My buddy went along to help get it back.

Now for the fit out. Camped overnight just outside Columbia Missouri on the way back (link below). We picked an excellent first campground.









A few pics, a lot of gas stations, cause that's pretty much the only time I stopped.









The 2006 Tundra did fine. We were pushing hard 65-70mph, so about 8.5 to 9 mpg. I was able to get over 10 once at around 55mph. Equalizer hitch did it's thing except in Kansas with about 35-50 mph direct crosswinds and pouring rain. I (and everyone else) had to slow down to less than 30mph on the Kansas turnpike. I asked the toll booth attendant, could I get a discount for not enjoying the drive down the turnpike that day. He said if he gave it to me, he'd have to give it to everyone..... At least I missed the tornados.

JR

Getting ready to set up the hitch:









Hitched up and ready to go:









McKesh View:









Gas and Go:









Finally back in Colorado:









We stayed right by the sign in wall:
http://www.lazydaycampground.net/


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Looks like you had a great trip! Nice TV. Have lots of fun with the 23RS.

Will


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats on your new OUTBACK ...Happy Camping & Safe Travels !!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*Glad you had a safe trip !! Enjoy it !!*


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Congrats! Glad you made it home safe. Sweet looking combo you have there.

Carey


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sweet!!

Now it is my turn...Oregon to Michigan and back. Leaving in about 8 hrs.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats! Your set-up looks pretty good.


----------



## Java Hounds (Oct 17, 2008)

Congratulations!

Let the fun begin!!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I really like the new graphics. Nice looking setup.


----------

